# quick paypal/etsy question.



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a quick question. I just sold my first item on etsy, and need to charge extra for quick shipping. Customer is agreeable. Any idea how to do this? All I can think of is to send an invoice through paypal. Will that work?

Thanks!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

If you have her paypal address, just request some money. She can also, just send you some paypal with 'send' money link. Easier than invoicing.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I would just have her use the "send" money link too. Congratulations on your first sale! I just looked at your shop, and your braided rug looks great! I made one once, probably about the same time, but out of towels. It was beautiful when finished, but didn't hold up well for me. Using denim is a great idea though!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks all!

Ashley, thanks! Denim seems to hold up great. I made my first one a couple years ago and it's ugly and lumpy , but still going strong!


----------

